# IBH Link S7 Plus ab jetzt verfügbar



## Axel Hulsch (29 November 2005)

Hallo,
Ab sofort ist der IBH Link S7 Plus verfügbar. Dieser befindet sich in einem Hutschienen-Gehäuse mit einer separaten 24V Stromversorgung.

Der IBH Link S7 Plus hat folgende Erweiterungen:
- 6 gleichzeitige PC-Verbindungen
- Profibus MPI-Stecker mit PG-Buchse
- 24V Anschluss
- RJ45-Buchse eingebaut
- Hutschienenmontage integriert
- Diagnose LEDs
- DHCP fähig
- Galvanische Trennung
- Anschluss auch an passive Profibusteilnehmer (keine Stromversorgung von der CPU nötig)

Ein Bild finden Sie unter : www.ibhsoftec-sps.de


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*IBH-Link*

Hallo,

Hutschienenmontage integriert ??


----------



## Axel Hulsch (19 Dezember 2005)

> Hutschienenmontage integriert ??


Ja,
ein Bild vom IBH Link S7 Plus können Sie übrigens auf unserer Hompage sehen:
www.ibhsoftec-sps.de


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

Versteht der IBH Link S7 Plus S5-kompatible Kommandos per RFC1006 ?


----------



## Axel Hulsch (19 Dezember 2005)

> Versteht der IBH Link S7 Plus S5-kompatible Kommandos per RFC1006 ?


leider nicht


----------

